# Eröffnung des Bikeparks Galgenberg in Pohlheim-Holzheim



## Hugidu (25. März 2009)

Eröffnung des Bikeparks Galgenberg in Pohlheim-Holzheim

Nachdem wir 1 Jahre lang mit viel Aufwand und größtenteils in Eigenregie zirka 1500 Tonnen Lehm/Erde auf das Gelände gebracht haben, hunderte Stunden gebaggert und geschaufelt wurde, ist es endlich soweit. 

Ab Samstag den 2.Mai ab 10.00 Uhr rollen die "Dirt-Bikes" über die Rampen und andere Hindernisse.


----------

